# TV reviewed by YOU!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

You asked for 








Best of TV/Other Media Weekly
So heres _The Thread _ to Review whats On t.v 
this week, chosen by YOU!

Just tell everyone what your going to be watching this week,
and Why, Simple.
Bubbles or Credits to those who post a reveiw ​
Original thread/Vote. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133513.msg2017172#msg2017172​


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hhmm ta dizzy for this, not sure whats on the box through the week but i will most def be watching corrie as have to see molly find her engagement ring   i have done what she done lots of times hence the reason why now my rings on wedding finger dont come off EVER  

tonight i am watching Paddy + Rorys great adventure as it looks really funny its showing all the different sprots across the land like cow pat hoying + axe throwing

did watch the opening x factor last night  gave me a  in parts but i did feel for cheryl cole when she was slightly put on the spot with her old aquantence showing up like that + feel she done the right thing by stepping out of the vote

thats it for now   will let you know my interesting TV habits as i go  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta Cleg, I managed to watch the second half of X factor last night too,
guess we will be setting up a new Voting/Chat thread for X factor soon  

I have nothing planned to watch this week, so will be looking out for what the rest of you are watching 

~Dizzi~


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I loved X Factor last night, had me howling with laughter & crying in equal measure. I thought that Cheryl (the single mum) was absolutely fab & I hope she gets through boot camp.

Watching a bit of the Olympics which was good this morning


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What am i watching this week? Olympics Its the only time i watch sport except F1. Will be watching the new series of CSI Miami on channel 5

Havent really watched that much telly lately


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't usually watch much TV but am definitely watching the Olympics reviews in the evenings this week
Future Mummy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm addicted to the Olympics - though would quite like to get that song out of my head. It's fab.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yep Olympics here too i watch it all day as soon as i get up and hate being 7 hours behind drives me nuts  am watching some of the reruns of desperate housewives aswell on channel 4 when some of the more boring sports are on !!! never watched it really b4 so am enjoying that. Dont watch soaps anymore most of it is cr*p anyway !!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats pretty much what i'm doing Lou - Olympics and the Desperate housewives on C4 but then TV is rubbish at night time! Nothing on at all! Gutted that they showed the opening episode of series four of D/H and now C4 have taken it off  

I'm trying to get into Private Practice on living... the spin off from Greys anatomy but its not that good to be fair, watchable but i dont love it like i do Greys anatomy.

Bekie


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going to be watching Ghost Whisperer tonight followed by Private Practice. I will be watching CSI Miami on Five US tomorrow night as it clashes with GW & PP - already got it programme planned. I really do need to get sky+   

Tna xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I love private practice


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Tonight, NCIS on Dutch TV, followed by Who do you think you are? with Boris Johnson on BBC1.  That is bound to be interesting!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Sue!

Tonight I am watching my eyelids flutter shut, 
No TV for me tonight, an episode of Friends and back here for Newbie Chat 

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am also watching who do you think you are, Patsy Kensits episode was brilliant, especially the end where she found she was standing on her ancestors tomb!! Other than that it will be Hollyoaks on E4 as watch it the day before!! I used to watch neighbours religiously but since its gone to 5 I have lost interest. Oh and there will be relocation relocation followed by selling houses on more 4 as well.. saying that Im off to turn the telly on!

xx


----------

